# starting embryo adoption at IM, Barcelona, 46 & single



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

(UPDATE: got period anyway, started patches, booked scan at Bristol, bless them - on track for Jan 5 transfer, eek! Happy Christmas and good luck to everyone)
Hi! apologies for long 'intro' message - I'm 46 and single, and have just been to the IM in Barcelona to start the process of 'embryo adoption' - I got an appt very quickly after looking up the website, after a friend's consultant recommended it to her. We're working on a transfer date of Jan 5 (to fit in with my stress-free holiday period)and I've had everything done there. However, need that simple but essential scan over here to check uterus lining/endometrium is at right thickness - possibly around the 29 - 31st Dec, but of course won't know till almost last minute - and very difficult to find a private clinic anywhere near Dorset (the nearest, the Winterbourne is closed at this time, plus even if they weren't would have wanted me to sign up as their private patient even though everything has been done for me in Spain) or anywhere I can easily get to. And preferably more reasonable than the £220 I have been quoted by a Harley St clinic - at this rate it would honestly be cheaper to fly back out with Ryanair and get it done in Barcelona! It was great to see a similar post about this and I will try the Bristol clinic too - but if anyone knows of a service I don't around the South West.. I'd be very grateful!
I found the IM brilliant - firstly, as I was on my own it made a huge difference that everyone was so lovely and kind, from the international assistant to the doctor, who went through everything carefully. Then, the initial scan there revealed a small fibroid and so they needed me to have a hysteroscopy to check whether it was going to be a problem. Rather than wait till I got back to UK and try to get one here, I asked if they could do it there and thanks to a gynae staying behind, they did (it was 8pm) - rather painful procedure but good new is it is buried and not a prob.
That was a surprise extra cost of about 465 euros, but from what  I have read here a lot cheaper than back in the UK. And alas, money does count! But it was also so much quicker than me trying to get anything done down here, and meant I didn't have to wait to find out.
I hope to join in on the IM message board too as that's already been very helpful.
thanks for this - sorry it's gone on so long!
ps amimad = Am I Mad?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

amimad (great name! ) , welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Great to see you starting on the journey! Sorry I can't advise on clinics in the SW as it's not my area but I will suggest perhaps look through the Locations boards for those counties around you and maybe post a message there to ask if any of those clinics are open between Christmas and new year. Someone is bound to know and reply!

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey     .

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Lilly1 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi, very good luck wished to you, is it really only 220? i,ve just gotten a quote for seven n half grand plus flights accomodation and extras already £300 n climbing .
i,m 46 ,donor egg only option really
poppy


----------



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

HI all - thanks so much for the helpful welcome and messages - I am really sorry I didn't realise I had got replies until I logged back in!!
But I have just come back from Barcelona after the big day, which was yesterday! Yes, the ET has happened! It was quite exciting and very interesting to say the least, and all seems to have gone well - I just can't believe they are still there, if you know what I mean!
so now it is the 2 week wait before taking a test. I am trying to be very practical about it all as while the chances are very good at 35% (for IM clinic), that's still 65% the other way.
I was really pleased to get all my patches etc in Barcelona too (should I get a BFP and need them) and also was glad I felt generally very happy/content to be doing all this on my own, didn't feel a bit sad or anything (probably helps knowing got the good wishes of friends and family back home)
Dear Poppy - the £220 was just for a quick ultrasound scan to check lining of my uterus. In the end I drove to Bristol where they were marvellous and that cost £150. But I believe the actual cost for my frozen embryo 'adoption', as it is sweetly termed, is much less than anything in the Uk, and it is also much less than anything involving a personal donor where you have to get in synch. However fresh embryos have a higher chance of succcess, the clinic tells me. But this made sense for me and also heath wise, and time wise, during my 'holidays'.
Fingers crossed for everyone else as well as me!


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Amimad

Welcome to Fertility Friends.  Congratulations on being PUPO and good luck on the two week wait.

I mainly post on the single ladies board and there are plenty of girls who would be happy to share there experiences with you. We also know how it is like to go through all of this with out a DP so feel free to come along and join us.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155757.0

Sima


----------



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks very much Sima for the invite!! - will do!! on 2WW at moment.. not sure whether to go there first )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi yest do pop over there are lots other singles FF's in the same situation and a 2ww thread and at different stages of becoming mothers or on journeys Good Luck- your 2ww must nearly be over now!!
L x


----------



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

.. and thank you LOu and starfish(trigger?).. am going to nip over to the single girls' board 2ww  still got 8 days to go...


----------

